# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  بحث تحت أيقاف التنفيذ

## ĦėЯǿ

*الله المستعان ,*

*هذا البحث يدخل تحت دائرة الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الألكترونية*

*قبل التعرض لموضوع البحث ينبغى علينا مناقشة بعض الأمور المبدئية أو بما يسمى بمقدمة البحث حتى يتسنى لنا أستعراضة بشكل ميسور والتى سأتعرض لها بشكل من التفصيل وفى صورة عدة نقاط ...*

[mark=#CCCCCC]
*# الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الألكترونية ومدى أرتباطها بتطور وسائل الأتصال .*
[/mark]

*انتشار استعمال الكمبيوتر والأنترنت فى غير الأمور الترفيهية التى دائما ما يتصورها مجتمعنا كان سبب للأهتمام بتوفير حماية لها تكفل أستخدامها بشكل امن ، ههذة الحماية لم يكفلها مجتمعنا لمستخدمى هذة الوسائل الا بعد انتشار استخدام هذة الوسائل بكثرة فى مجتمعنا وعل جانب أخر انتشار أساءة استخدام هذة الوسائل والأضرار بمستخدمى هذة الوسائل بغض النظر عن الطرق المستخدمة فى ذلك لأنها لا تقع تحت حصر معين كان أمر ضرورى لوجود هذة الحماية الأمر الذى يتوجب علينا النظر فى ماهية هذة الأضرار والى أى مدى تكون وذلك لتصور نوع الحماية اللازمة لمثل ذلك ؟*
*للأسف الأمر وصل لدرجة كبيرة من المساس بمستخدمى هذة الوسائل قد يصل الى المساس بأكثر ما يملكة الفرد فى ظل هذة التطورات الأمر الذى دفعنا الى البحث فى ماهية هذة التطورات التى لحقت هذة الوسائل ومدى أرتباطه هذة التطورات بالمساس بمستخدمى هذة الوسائل بشكل يصل الى هذة الدرجة ! ، بسبب أخر وهو التحول الذى لحق التعاملات التجارية فى ظل تطور وسائل الأتصال ! فقد تدخل المشرع من قبل فى تدعيم الثقة فى الشيكات وذلك لكونها أمر ضرورى فى التبادلات التى كانت تتم بين الأفراد ، عندما تراجع دور الشيكات لصالح طرق الدفع الألكترونية كان سبب لتدخل المشرع لحماية هذة الوسائل التى لا تنتهى عند حد معين مما كان سبب لاثقال مهمة المشرع وذلك بملاحقة التطورات التى تلحق هذة الوسائل وتوفير الحماية اللازمة لها والتى تكفل اعطاء الثقة للمتعاملين معها بما أنها أصبحت وسيلة للتبادل بين الأفراد ووجود مصلحة اجتماعية فى توفير الحماية اللازمة لاستخدامها .*

*(مثال بسيط) : التبادلات التجارية :*
*كانت تتم عبر نظام المقايضة ما بين البائع والمشترى سواء كانت أطراف العلاقة احداهما فرد أو شركة ثم تطور الأمر الى وجود الأوراق النقدية الأداة التى يتم بها تقييم السلع والخدمات .*
*كل ذلك كان يتم بشكل مادى وملموس وذلك بالمقابلة وجها لوجه أو بما يسمى بمجلس العقد (فى مجلس العقد) .*
*لكن فى ظل التطورات الحديثة التى لحقت بمجتمعات العالم تطور الأمر الى أستخدام شبكة الأنترنت فى التبادلات التجارية ووجود ما يسمى بالتبادلات الألكترونية .*

*ولمزيد من التوضيح نتعرض لمثال بأعتبار أنى كنت من المشتغلين بالتجارة الألكترونية وفى مجال صرافة العملة الألكترونية*
*قد يكون البعض منا عل غير معرفة به*

*- وجود مواقع التسوق الألكترونى .*
*- وجود ما يسمى بالبنوك الألكترونية .*
*- وجود مستخدمى لشبكة الأنترنت .*

*الأمر هنا أشبه بالدائرة المغلقة أو المثلث المكتمل الأركان كل منهم يكمل الأخر ولمزيد من التوضيح نتعرض لمثال عملى ,*

** مستخدم شبكة الأنترنت قام بأنشاء حساب له فى موقع تسوق الكترونى لشراء سلعة معينة أو خدمة معينة وفى نفس الوقت قام بأنشاء حسابله فى أى من البنوك الألكترونية المقبولة لدى هذة المواقع والتى تسمح له بأنشاء حساب وقام بتعبئة الحساب بالمال عن طريق تحويل بنكى ، ربط الحساب بأنترنت كارد للقيام بعملية الدفع وقام بعملية الدفع وقام بعملية الشراء .*
*- هنا دعونا نتصور ما هى المخاطر المحيطة بهذا الشخص (وهو مستخدم شبكة الأنترنت) .*

*- سرقة حسابة البنكى .*
*- الأيميل المستخدم لفتح الحساب لان الأمر لا يختلف فى شئ فعن طريق هذا الأيميل يتاح أستعادة بيانات الحساب ومن ثم تغير بياناتة وسرقتة ,*
*والمصيبة الكبرى هنا أذا كان الحساب مربوط بكريدت كارد عن طريقة يمكن سحب الأموال الموجودة بها وتحويلها لحسابات أخرى .*
*- سرقة بيانات الأنترنت كارد وأستخدامها لسحب الأموال الموجودة بها .*
*- نصب البائع وذلك بعدم أرسال السلعة ، الخدمة المدفوع ثمنها .*
*هنا وفى ظل هذة المخاطر الا يتوجب الأمر وجود حماية جنائية تحمى تجريم مثل هذة الأفعال !*
*اليست هذة الأفعال أشد وأقسى من السرقة بمفهومها المعروف فعن طريقها يمكن تجريد الفرد من جزء كبير من أمواله .*

*للأسف لا يسعنى الوقت لأستعراض كافة ما لدى من لأمثلة لذا ف لنستكمل باقى نقاط البحث ...*

[mark=#CCCCCC]
*# ماهية الحماية الملائمة للتعاملات الألكترونية وماهية الحماية السارية فى قانوننا العقابى ؟ وما هى أوجه قصور قانونا العقابى فى توفير الحماية الازمة للتعاملات الألكترونية ؟*
[/mark]

*هنالك نوعين من القواعد التى تكفل هذة الحماية*
*قواعد موضوعية وهى النصوص التقليدية فى قانون العقوبات من تجريم السرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة والتزوير بالأضافة لما تتعلق بالتوقيع الألكترونى ، القواعد الأجرائية التى تنظم جمع الأستدلالات والتحقيق والمحاكمة ولو أنها غير ملائمة مع ما نحن بصدد دراستة .*
*فبعيد عن النصوص التقليدية الواردة فى قانوننا العقابى غير ملائمة للتطبيق الا انها لا تصلح للتطبيق عل الجريمة الالكترونية وذلك لأن محل الجريمة الألكترونية معنوى (غير مادى وملموس) ولان الشرط المسبق فيما يتعلق بجرائم الأموال غير موجود فلا ينطبق الحماية التى يوفرها المشرع فى نصوص قانوننا العقابى للتعاملات الألكترونية ما لم يكن هنالك نصوص خاصة توفر لها الحماية وهو أمر خطير جدا حتى مع ما يتبناه القضاة فى أحكامهم وذلك بالتخفيف من الطابع المادى لمحل الجريمة ليكون له طابع معنوى .*

*دعونا نأخذ مثال فى هذا المنحى عل جريمة السرقة ...*

*- سرقة المنقول المادى ، المعنوى لكى ينطبق النص المجرم لفعل السرقة لابد من أن يتوافر كل من الركن المادى والمتمثل فى الأختلاس والركن المعنوى وذلك بتوافر كلا من القصد الجنائى العام ، الخاص وهو نية تملك المنقول بشكل نهائى والتى تنتفى بوجود نية الرد (ما لم يظهر الحائز بمظهر المالك) .*
*الأمر الذى لا يتلائم البتة مع المنقول المعنوى وذلك لان المنقول المعنوى بمجرد حيازتة سواء مع وجود نية التملك من عدمة يفقد الشئ قيمتة ويهلكة هذا لو أفترضنا أن النص التقليدى ينطبق عل المنقول المعنوى* 
*ومن هذا المثال يتبين لنا أن الركن المعنوى فى جريمة سرقة المنقول المادى ينتفى مع وجود نية الرد* 
*عل العكس بالنسبة للركن المعنوى فى جريمة سرقة المنقول المعنوى*
*دة عل أفتراض أنة مجرم بنص قانونى لا ينتفى مع وجود نية الرد وذلك للطبيعة الخاصة لهذا المنقول .*

*- أيضا بالنسبة للنصب عل ال أله لا ينطبق عليها النص التقليدى الذى يجرم النصب وذلك لان المجنى علية هنا هو ال أله والنص جا ليجرم النصب عل الأنسان وذلك بالأعتداء عل رضاؤه باستخدام اساليب احتيالية من أجل سلب كل ثروتة أو بعضها وبالتالى لا يكون هنالك أى نوع من الحماية الجنائية للنصب عل ال أله وهذا أمر خطير للغاية ويبين مدى ملائمة النصوص التقليدية فى قانوننا العقابى للتطبيق عل مثل هذة الجرائم التى تحتاج لنصوص خاصة .*

*- وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لخيانة الأمانة وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للأتلاف* 
*يمكن الحاجة الوحيدة ال ممكن انها تكون ملائمة للتطبيق هى الحماية المقررة للمحررات فلا يوجد شئ يستلزمة القانون فى المحرر لكى يوفر له الحماية ، اعتراف المشرع بالمحررات الألكترونية بمقتضى القانون رقم 15 لسنة 2004*
*وبالرغم من ملائمة هذا النص للتطبيق الا ان هنالك قصور فى الطرق التقليدية للتزوير فى المجال الألكترونى !*

*فيسعنى القول وبكل صراحة الى ان هنالك قصور قانونى فى كفالة الحماية الجنائية لمستخدمى الأنترنت .*

*دعونا نستعرض لمثال حتى يكون الأمر واضح* 

*مستخدم أنترنت يسئ استخدامة بشكل يضر الأخرين ويمس بهم قام بسرقة حساب بنكى ألكترونى لشخص ما وقام بتحويل ما به من اموال لحسابة وعن طريق هذا الحساب قام بشراء سلعة أو خدمة معينة وبعد فترة من الشراء بطريقة أو بأخرى تمكن صاحب الحساب المسروق من أستعادتة وقام بفتح شكوى لدى البنك بسرقة حسابة وتحويل ما به من أموال أو بأجراء مكالمة هاتفية للبنك بعد التأكد من هويته لفتح شكوى ، فقام البنك بأتخاذ الأجراءات التى تتماشى مع سياستة التى يسلم بها العميل عند فتح الحساب الا وهى أسترجاع جميع الأموال التى تم تحويلها وخروجها من الحساب ,*
*وبالتالى تم أسترجاع وأستدعاء هذة الأموال من حساب كلا من السارق وحساب المشترى أيضا .*
*هنا ما هو التكييف القانونى أو الوصف القانونى للفعل الذى أرتكبه السارق فى مواجهه البائع وهو أستخدام*
*fraud funds*
*لعملية الشراء .*

[mark=#CCCCCC]
*# النصب فى مجال التعاملات الألكترونية .*
[/mark]

*كما نعلم جميعا أن النصب هو تأييد الكذب المدعم بمظاهر خارجية تأييدة لأيقاع بالمجنى علية وكل ما يأتى بدور أيجانى ى هذا الجانب يدخل فى الجريمة ويكون ن مرتكبها .*
*لكن هل تصور أحدنا أن يأتى يوما لتكون أجهزة الكمبيوتر هى وسيلة للنصب !*
*الأمر الذى دعى العديد من التشريعات الى أن تضمن فى نصوصها ما يتلق بذلك غير تاركة المر لقواعد العامة وذلك لتأكيد تجريم هذة الأفعال .*

*ولمزيد من الضوح سأتعرض بشكل مفصل لمثال يوضح ماهية النصب فى مجال التعاملات الألكترونية وأن لم يكن مثال لأنى كت أحدى ضحايا هذة الجريمة ...*

*المثال عبارة عن قضية لنصاب أستخدم الأنترنت عن طريق منتدى أنشاءة بأسم الجيل العربى وجمع به عدد كبير جدا من الشباب من كل دول الوطن العربى بذعم منه أنة خبير فى بورصة تداول الأموال والتى تسمى بالفوركس وأنة يحتل المرتبة الأولى فى عدة شركات وساطة تعمل بنفس المجال وأنة عل مقربة من أنشاء شركة فوركس برأس مال 800 مليون دولار وبدء بعمل محفظة أستثمار فى نفس المجال بمبلغ 200 مليون دولار وبالفعل فى غضون سنة تم تجمع المبغ وخلال السنة تم بدء عمل المحفظة وكان التداول يتم بالمبالغ الموجودة بالمحفظة وكان يتقدم للمشركين بالمحفظة برسوم تبين الأرباح والخسائر والتى تسمى ب الستيتمينت المعتمدة من بعض شركات الوساطة العروفة وال أتضح بعد ذلك أنها مزورة وكان بيتم توزيع الأرباح بما لا تقل عن 12.5 فى ال مئة كل أسبوع مما كان سبب فى ضخامة المحفظة بالشكل ال وصلت ليه الى ان اتى اليوم الذى قرر فيه الذئب أن يكشر عن أنيابة ليلتهم فريستة ويحتفى عن الأنظار*
*القضية بأسم هيثم عدنان الشامى (نصاب مدينة نصر) وللأسف هو خريج كليه حقوق لمن يريد الأطلاع*

*وبذلك فقد تحققت الجريمة التامة للنصب وذلك بتسليم المبالغ المتحصل عليها من الكذب المأيد بمظاهر خارجية وهو خداع الأخرين للأيقاع بهم .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مقدمة بحث جيدة ولكن لنا ملاحظة على المثال الذى ذكرتموه على النحو التالى بيانه :-
 كان سبب من الأسباب التى أدت الى وقوع هذه الخسائر التى أقل وصف لها بأنها فادحة ووقع ضحيتها العديد من المجنى عليهم أن منتدى من المنتديات الشهيرة المختصة بالبرامج والانترنت فى بدايات هذا النصاب كانت تدعوا له وتبنته وكانت تحث الأعضاء على الاشتراك معه ودفع الأموال له وخصصت موضوعا وثبتته عن مشروعه وأرباحه وكانت ادارة المنتدى ومشرفيه وخاصة المهتمين بشركات الهايب الربوية بلا استثناء يدعون له وكانوا يزعمون وأنه محل ثقة ...الى أن انهار المشروع فبدأوا بالتنصل منه ونفى صلتهم به ....ولكن هيهات ...ومن وجه نظرنا الشخصية أن منتدى البرامج والانترنت هذا كان له عظيم الأثر فى ثقة أعضاءه بهذا النصاب ومن ثم منيوا بخسائر فادحة فى أموالهم التى كدح الكثيرين من أجلها و يعتبر هذا المنتدى وبحق شريك  ويستحق الغلق وأن يعوض أعضاؤه عن الأضرار المادية الجسيمة التى لحقت بهم من جراء الوسائل الاحتيالية التى تم دعمها لمساندة هذا النصاب .....*

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم الفقى
					

مقدمة بحث جيدة ولكن لنا ملاحظة على المثال الذى ذكرتموه على النحو التالى بيانه :-


*


> *كان سبب من الأسباب التى أدت الى وقوع هذه الخسائر التى أقل وصف لها بأنها فادحة ووقع ضحيتها العديد من المجنى عليهم أن منتدى من المنتديات الشهيرة المختصة بالبرامج والانترنت فى بدايات هذا النصاب كانت تدعوا له وتبنته وكانت تحث الأعضاء على الاشتراك معه ودفع الأموال له وخصصت موضوعا وثبتته عن مشروعه وأرباحه وكانت ادارة المنتدى ومشرفيه وخاصة المهتمين بشركات الهايب الربوية بلا استثناء يدعون له وكانوا يزعمون وأنه محل ثقة ...الى أن انهار المشروع فبدأوا بالتنصل منه ونفى صلتهم به ....ولكن هيهات ...ومن وجه نظرنا الشخصية أن منتدى البرامج والانترنت هذا كان له عظيم الأثر فى ثقة أعضاءه بهذا النصاب ومن ثم منيوا بخسائر فادحة فى أموالهم التى كدح الكثيرين من أجلها و يعتبر هذا المنتدى وبحق شريك ويستحق الغلق وأن يعوض أعضاؤه عن الأضرار المادية الجسيمة التى لحقت بهم من جراء الوسائل الاحتيالية التى تم دعمها لمساندة هذا النصاب .....*


*كلام حضرتك بيدل ان حضرتك كنت عل معرفة بالمشروع عن قرب فعلشان كدة أنا هتكلم معاك عل أساس أنى ذى ما قولتلك عل معرفة بالمشروع عن قرب  هو فعلا المشروع تم الأعلان عنه عن طريق كلا من برامج نت والديفيدى لكن الأدارة لم تتورط فى أى شئ مثلها مثل أى شخص كان مشترك فى المشروع حتى لو كانوا عل معرفة بهيثم وكلامى دة أكيد مش كلام وخلاص لأن مشرفين قسم المال والأعمال وأدارى القسم فى برامج نت هم أصدقاء لى وأن كل مشرفين القسم أتنصب عليهم مثلى* 
*دة حتى يوم ما نزلنا علشان نحرر فيه محضر فى الأموال العامة وشرطة الشبكات كنا مع بعض* 
*وأسمنا كان فى محضر واحد كمان* 
*ودة شهادة يحاسبنى عليها ربنا لكن بالنسبة لمشرفين الديفيدى والمشرفين ال كانوا فى منتدى هيثم ف الله أعلم بحقيقتهم* 
*وال يثبت حقيقة كلامى أنه لم يتم تحرير أى محضر بيتهم فيه أى من المشرفين لأن كان فى حاجة أسمها شفافية لكن الحقيقة فين ف الله أعلم بيها* 
*ولو كان أتوجه ضدهم أى أتهام لم يكن ليحدث شئ لأنه لم يتوافر فى حقهم أركان الجريمة الكاملة , أنا مش بدافع عنهم بس هى دة الحقيقة ,*

*وعلفكرة فى أشخاص أتنصب عليهم من المنصورة وفى منهم 2 أصدقاء لى* 

*هذا كل شئ , بس قولى يا أستاذ هيثم هو حضرتك كنت محام عن أى من الضحايا لأن التفاصيل الحضرتك كاتبها بعيدة عن ال أتكتب فى الجرائد !*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> كلام حضرتك بيدل ان حضرتك كنت عل معرفة بالمشروع عن قرب فعلشان كدة أنا  هتكلم معاك عل أساس أنى ذى ما قولتلك عل معرفة بالمشروع عن قرب


الموضوع أصلا معروف على الانترنت وعلمت به مثلما علم به العديدين عن طريق الانترنت 



> *ولو كان أتوجه ضدهم أى أتهام لم يكن ليحدث شئ لأنه لم يتوافر فى حقهم أركان الجريمة الكاملة , أنا مش بدافع عنهم بس هى دة الحقيقة*


*على الرغم من أنك بتتكلم فى تخصصك القانون الجنائى الا أنك لم تفحص وتمحص الموضوع كاملا لتقف على  توافر أركان الجريمة الكاملة من عدمه ....أنت على ما أعتقد أحد مشرفيهم وطبيعى أن تدافع عنهم* 



> *هذا كل شئ , بس قولى يا أستاذ هيثم هو حضرتك كنت محام عن أى من الضحايا لأن التفاصيل الحضرتك كاتبها بعيدة عن ال أتكتب فى الجرائد !*


*لم يتولى مكتبى ثمة قضايا عن ضحايا جرائم النصب التى وقعت بمنتدى برامج الانترنت هذ ا...وان كان لدينا الاستعداد التام خاصة بعد ردك هنا بأن نتولى الدفاع عنهم مجانا .....*

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

> *على الرغم من أنك بتتكلم فى تخصصك القانون الجنائى الا أنك لم تفحص وتمحص الموضوع كاملا لتقف على توافر أركان الجريمة الكاملة من عدمه ....*


*أنا بتكلم عن المشرفين* 
*ومش معنى أنك مشرف فى منتدى أنك تكون مسئول عن تصرفات الأدمن وتعاملاته المالية ويوم ما يكتشف أنه نصاب تسأل عن ما فعله الأدمن من جرائم الا أذا كنت متواطئ مع الأدمن وعل علم وأرادة  بما ينتوى أن يفعلة ودة طبعا محصلش ذى ما قولتلك فى المشاركة ال قبل كدة* 

*مهو علشان أنا بتكلم فى تخصصى قولت كدة لأن المسئولية الجنائية هى مسئولية شخصية صح كدة !*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لا يوجد أدنى معرفة منى لشخصكم الكريم لأحبك أو أكرهك فلا تعدو وأن تكون عضو مثل أى عضو ....
الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر والاتجاهات لا يفسد فى الود قضية ....
هذا كان ردى على المشاركة المحذوفة من قبلك والتى أعدت كتابتها مرة أخرى لاحقا ....
*


> *أنا بتكلم عن المشرفين* 
> *ومش معنى أنك مشرف فى منتدى أنك تكون مسئول عن تصرفات الأدمن وتعاملاته المالية ويوم ما يكتشف أنه نصاب تسأل عن ما فعله الأدمن من جرائم الا أذا كنت متواطئ مع الأدمن وعل علم وأرادة  بما ينتوى أن يفعلة ودة طبعا محصلش ذى ما قولتلك فى المشاركة ال قبل كدة* 
> 
> *مهو علشان أنا بتكلم فى تخصصى قولت كدة لأن المسئولية الجنائية هى مسئولية شخصية صح كدة !*


*

السيئة عندى تعم وكل شيخ وليه طريقة يا أستاذ أشرف ... أخذا فى الاعتبار بأن المتهم برىء حتى تثبت ادانته ...





 
*

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

> *أنت على ما أعتقد أحد مشرفيهم وطبيعى أن تدافع عنهم* 
> *لم يتولى مكتبى ثمة قضايا عن ضحايا جرائم النصب التى وقعت بمنتدى برامج الانترنت هذ ا...**وان كان لدينا الاستعداد التام خاصة بعد ردك هنا بأن نتولى الدفاع عنهم مجانا .....*



*للدرجة دة بتكرهنى يا أستاذ هيثم* 

*أنا خايف بكرة أجى أدخل المنتدى الاقى نفسى واخد باند 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هل يضيرك والحالة هذه مسألة قبولى الدفاع عن المجنى عليهم بمنتدى برامج الانترنت هذا مجانا من جراء جريمة نصب ؟*؟؟*
كما ذكرت لك سابقا *لا يوجد أدنى معرفة منى لشخصكم الكريم لأحبك أو أكرهك فلا تعدو وأن تكون عضو مثل أى عضو ....
والاختلاف فى وجهات النظر والاتجاهات لا يفسد فى الود قضية ....*

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

> هل يضيرك والحالة هذه مسألة قبولى الدفاع عن المجنى عليهم بمنتدى برامج الانترنت هذا مجانا من جراء جريمة نصب ؟*؟؟*
> كما ذكرت لك سابقا *لا يوجد أدنى معرفة منى لشخصكم الكريم لأحبك أو أكرهك فلا تعدو وأن تكون عضو مثل أى عضو ....*
> *والاختلاف فى وجهات النظر والاتجاهات لا يفسد فى الود قضية ....*


*لا طبعا لا يضيرنى فى أى شئ* 

*بس حضرتك مش شايف فى كلامك أتهام غير مباشر لى*




> *لم يتولى مكتبى ثمة قضايا عن ضحايا جرائم النصب التى وقعت بمنتدى برامج الانترنت هذ ا...وان كان لدينا الاستعداد التام خاصة بعد ردك هنا بأن نتولى الدفاع عنهم مجانا .....*


*أيه سبب ذكر حضرتك ل خاصة بعد ردك هو بعد ردى حضرتك أتأكدت من حاجة علشان كدة أكدت أنك هتتولى الدفاع مجاناا عن هؤلاء !*

----------


## روز علي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الدكتور عادل عامر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

